# Opera Mini Browser update



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you've been unhappy with Safari on your iOS devices, you might want to consider Opera:

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/06/opera-releases-surprise-update-to-opera-mini-brings-new-ios-7-design-and-more

I used to use it on my Palm....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i have been using chrome, mainly because it syncs bookmarks and pages with my laptop


----------

